# Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland



## Elfriede (8. Dez. 2006)

Liebe Teichfreunde

bevor das Jahr zu Ende geht möchte ich noch berichten wie es mir mit meinem Teich auf Paros heuer ergangen ist.

Ich habe gerade meinen Bericht über das  Teichjahr 2005 noch einmal durchgelesen und dabei befriedigt festgestellt, dass sich die Arbeiten vom vergangenen Jahr  gelohnt haben und ich damit meinem Wunsch nach einem möglichst pflegeleichten, stabilen und technikfreien Schwimmteich schon recht nahe gekommen bin, trotz „teichfeindlicher“ Klimabedingungen und „unfreiwilligem“ Fischbesatz. 

2006 gab es für mich im und am Teich nicht sehr viel zu tun, vielmehr befolgte ich  den  guten Rat von Stefan S ( danke Stefan ! ) und störte   den Teich möglichst wenig in   seinen natürlichen Abläufen und ließ   Schlamm und Mulm einfach auf dem Teichboden und in den großen Seerosencontainern liegen. Stefans Rat, den Dreck einmal richtig aufzumischen  um Nährstoffe für meine Pflanzen freizusetzen, befolgte ich anfangs nur widerwillig, weil ich um die Klarheit des Wassers fürchtete. Meine Sorge war aber völlig unbegründet, denn schon nach ganz kurzer Zeit war der Teich wieder völlig  klar. Selbst die lange andauernden Bauarbeiten meines Nachbarn, mit sehr viel Sand- und Erdeintrag, ich  habe darüber berichtet,  trübten den Teich nicht und es gab auch nachfolgend keine befürchteten Algenprobleme. Ich entfernte  lediglich den dicken Belag aus Baustaub von den Seerosenblättern und von einigen Unterwasserpflanzen, den eingetragenen  Sand und die Erde auf dem Teichboden ließ ich liegen. 

Durch das  klare Wasser und das rote Sand-Erdgemisch auf dem Teichboden  konnte ich erstmals über einige Wochen die Wirkung der Strömung im Teich genau beobachten. Ich denke, dass ich diese Erfahrungen nun auch  gezielt einsetzen kann, indem ich durch eine geringfügige Änderung der Srömungsrichtung  den Teichboden im flacheren Schwimmbereich, wo  man den Boden noch mit den Füßen erreicht, alleine durch die Strömung von Mulm freihalten kann. Es  gibt nämlich  einen, von der Srömung sauber gewaschenen Bereich von ca. 12 m², wie ich durch das klare Wasser beobachten konnte, nur eben  nicht an der gewünschten Stelle, sondern   unmittelbar daneben. Wenn mir eine  Verschiebung der Strömungsrichtung gelingt, kann ich auf den Schlammsauger künftig so gut wie  verzichten, denn außer im Schwimmbereich stört mich etwas Mulm überhaupt nicht. Die richtigen Schlammdepots befinden sich  sowieso unberührt  erst ab  2m Tiefe in sehr günstiger Lage, wo sie leicht zu kontrollieren und bei Bedarf zu dezimieren sind.

Auch sonst war 2006 für mich eher ein Jahr der Beobachtung als der Tat, besonders meine Pflanzen  im Teich betreffend, was mich zu einer völlig veränderten Sicht der immer bejammerten Wachstumsprobleme geführt hat. 

Sicher beruht ein Teil dieser Probleme auf der Nährstoffarmut  meines Teichwassers, die mit einer Aufdüngung eigentlich  zu beheben sein müsste, wie ich immer dachte.  Tatsächlich  funktioniert das aber nicht wirklich und nicht immer, aber ich glaube jetzt endlich den Grund dafür zu kennen. 

Meine „nördliche“ Vorstellung von einem schönen Teich mit üppig grünen Pflanzen  hat mich an meinem Teich oft fast verzweifeln lassen. Dass aber ein Teich auf Paros  nach diesem Muster gar nicht funktionieren kann ist mir erst heuer so richtig klar geworden. Der Grund dafür sind die völlig anders ablaufenden   Jahreszeiten. Im Norden erstirbt das Wachstum der Pflanzen im Winter und   startet  nach einer sehr  langen Ruhepause im Frühling neu. Anfang bis Mitte August erreichen sie dann  ihre größtmögliche Wachstumskapazität und  beginnen  sich gleich darauf wieder  auf den Winter vorzubereiten oder ziehen sich überhaupt schon ganz zurück. Die Vegetationszeit im Norden  ist relativ kurz aber sehr effizient.  Das Wachstum ist kräftig, in den Teichen und Gärten grünt und blüht es üppig, weil  die Pflanzen  auf diesen Rhythmus programmiert sind, wie ich denke.

Nicht so auf Paros. Richtig  grün ist es auf der Insel  nur im Winter, etwa von November bis April, da es weder Frost noch Schnee gibt. Schon ab Mai sterben die Pflanzen ab oder ziehen vollkommen ein, wie hier im Norden im Spätherbst und Winter und  legen eine lange Ruhepause ein. Das Grün verschwindet und die Insel erstrahlt in herrlichen Gold- Braun- und Rottönen, es ist sehr heiß, trocken und windig. Diese fast vegetationslose Sommerpause entspricht also der Winterruhe im Norden. In dieser Entsprechung    vermute ich auch das Wachstumsproblem meiner Teichpflanzen, die notgedrungen alle aus dem Norden stammen bzw.  dort gezüchtet wurden, weil es auf Paros  naturgemäß keine heimischen Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen gibt. Der Vegetationszyklus der importierten Teichpflanzen wird auf Paros durch die fehlende Winterruhe  empfindlich gestört. Zwar starten sie nach einem etwas eingeschränkten Wachstum in den Wintermonaten im  Frühling kurzzeitig durch, verlieren aber bald an Kraft und   Farbe.  Das Wachstum lässt sich  bis Juli noch mit ausreichend Dünger etwas  anregen, aber ab Mitte Juli nehmen sie keine Nährstoffe mehr auf und die Blätter färben sich herbstlich. Wenn die Teiche im Norden gerade am schönsten sind, liegt mein Teich im Sommerschlaf, aus dem er erst im Oktober wieder langsam erwacht. Die Pflanzen treiben dann teilweise  neu aus und sind begierig auf Nährstoffe, andere hingegen scheinen vom Sommerschlaf gleich  in ihre nördlich  programmierte Winterpause zu gleiten. Warum das so ist kann ich nicht sagen, denn eigentlich sollten die Pflanzen aus dem Norden im Sommer tüchtig wachsen und nicht ruhen, wie die auf Paros heimischen Landpflanzen, die mindestens  von April bis Oktober ohne Wasser auskommen müssen. 

Besonders gut konnte ich heuer den Wachstumsverlauf bei den Seerosen beobachten. 

Ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich mit Seerosen bisher nicht viel am Hut. Heuer aber kam mir die Idee einen „Seerosengürtel“ anzulegen, um die flacherenTeichzonen  damit  zu beschatten und die Wassertemperatur besonders im Bereich der Felsen und im sehr flachen kleinen Teich etwas abzukühlen. Da es jedoch auf Paros  keine Seerosen zu kaufen gibt, teilte und teilte und teilte ich die Rhizome meiner wenigen, schon  alten  Seerosen in etwa 30 Stücke, pflanzte sie in große Container aus einer Gärtnerei und bildete damit  im Mai eine durchgehende Seerosenzone von ca. 15m Länge, teilweise in doppelter Reihe um  verschiedene Pflanztiefen zu erreichen: 50-70cm und 30-40 cm. Bis auf zwei Stück entwickelten sich alle  Pflanzen schnell und sehr gut und bildeten, unterstützt durch ausreichend Dünger, teilweise bald  große Blätter und  Blüten, die  mein Vorhaben bis zum Sommer schon gut erkennbar machten.  Im Hochsommer gab es zwar noch immer reichlich Blüten und Blätter, aber sie wurden trotz Nachdüngung immer kleiner und viele  Blätter färbten sich je nach Sorte entweder gelb oder ganz dunkelrot und büßten auch ihre Blattzeichnungen ein.  Einige zogen sich sogar zurück und bildeten nur mehr einen dichten Kranz an Unterwasserblättern an der Basis aus. 

All diese gezielten Beobachtungen waren für mich heuer äußerst interessant und lehrreich. Wenn sie auch  nichts an meinem Problem ändern, so haben sie doch wenigstens  mein Verständnis erweitert und auch meine Neugier geweckt, ob und wie weit sich die  Pflanzen in meinem Teich den Bedingungen auf Paros anpassen werden.  

Auf tropische Pflanzen auszuweichen wird nicht funktionieren, dafür sind frostfreie Winter allein sicher nicht ausreichend, dafür müsste auch das Lichtangebot im Winter viel größer sein.  Zwar habe ich Ende August noch  zwei __ tropische Seerosen gepflanzt und zur Blüte gebracht, aber meine Hoffnung ist nicht sehr groß, dass sie den Winter im Teich überleben werden. Ich habe sie vor meiner Abreise schweren Herzens  mit Blattwerk, Blüten und vielen  Kindeln in die Tiefe abgesenkt, um sie vor den Winterstürmen zu schützen, nützen wird das aber auch nicht viel. Erst im April 2007 werde ich über Erfolg oder Misserfolg berichten können. Im Moment versuche ich hier in Tirol  einige der mitgebrachten Kindel der tropischen Seerose (Tina) zu kultivieren, um notfalls Ersatz für die Mutterpflanze zu haben, wenn ich im Frühling nach Paros zurückkehre.  

Insgesamt war ich aber heuer mit meinen Teichpflanzen nicht wirklich unzufrieden, denn  fast alle 2005 neu eingesetzten Pflanzen (100 Stück)  haben zumindest  überlebt, einige davon haben  sogar (zaghaft)  geblüht. Optisch störte mich  zwar das wüste Durcheinander der Pflanzen, aber für gestaltende Eingriffe war es heuer noch zu früh, damit will ich mich noch zurückhalten bis die Pflanzen kräftig genug sind. Vielleicht sollte ich in das Wachstum  besser überhaupt nicht eingreifen sondern  einfach akzeptieren was sich langfristig in meinem Teich auf Paros halten und anpassen kann.  

Sehr unzufrieden war ich heuer nur mit mir selbst bzw. mit  meiner Unfähigkeit, trotz neuer Kamera (Panasonic FZ 30) gute Fotos zu machen. Über zwei Monate lag sie original verpackt  herum, weil ich mir den Umgang  damit nicht zutraute. Stattdessen machte ich hin und wieder lustlos einige, wenige Fotos mit meiner alten Kamera oder verzichtete überhaupt aufs Fotografieren. Als ich die Panasonic endlich in die Hand nahm,(-ein gutes Gefühl!-,)war das Teichjahr 2006 fast vorbei und es war auch schon zu spät, mich auf Paros noch  eingehend damit  zu befassen.  Dafür will  ich nun  die Wintermonate hier in Tirol nützen.  Vorab aber muss  ich mich erst einmal mit dem Basiswissen über Fotografie und Fotobearbeitung  beschäftigen. Mit einschlägiger Literatur habe ich mich bereits eingedeckt und die FixFoto CD mit Einführung in das Programm liegt auch schon bereit,  der Winter kann also kommen. 

Mit einigen Fotos von meinem Teich und seinen Pflanzen  will ich den Bericht über mein aktionsloses, aber  durchaus  nicht langweiliges  Teichjahr 2006 schließen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Thorsten (9. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

ein ganz toller Bericht  und eine super Idee !

Danke.


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Guten Morgen Elfriede,

auch ich muss sagen: Ein super Bericht!  
Zu einigen der Details habe ich noch ein paar Anmerkung - im Augenblick fehlt mir aber gerade die Zeit. Ich werde es aber nachholen!


----------



## Dodi (9. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Moin Elfriede!

Ich lese Deine "Jahresberichte" immer sehr gerne.
Ist schon interessant, welche Unterschiede zwischen einem "Nordteich" und einem "Südteich" bestehen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie Du Deine trop. Seerose sowohl in Tirol als auch auf Paros über den Winter bringst...

Danke für den tollen Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## Annett (9. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschauen - so schlecht sieht das doch nun wirklich nicht aus. Und wenn dann noch Klarheit und Geruch des Wassers für Dich annehmbar sind, ist doch alles bestens. 

Was Deine Beobachtung zu den aus nördlichen Breiten stammenden Pflanzen angeht, habe ich mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht und mal in den längst verbuddelten Fachbüchern geblättert.
Mit meiner ersten Vermutung C3-/C4-Pflanzen lag ich anscheinend nicht ganz auf dem Holzweg. 


> *Ökonomische und ökologische Aspekte*
> 
> C4-Pflanzen sind den meisten C3-Pflanzen insofern überlegen, als sie CO2 und Wasser ökonomischer nutzen können: (WUE water-use-efficiency)
> 
> ...


Quelle

Ich denke, dass gerade im rot markierten die Antwort liegen könnte - vielleicht auch der Lösungsansatz. Vielleicht hat Werner da ne Ahnung, welche teichtauglichen Seggen und andere Wasserpflanzen C4-Pflanzen sein könnten. Allerdings ist der C4-Zyklus eigentlich für Wasserpflanzen nicht soo wichtig, denn die haben ja genug Wasser zur Verfügung. 

Was man bei uns in den letzten Jahren häufiger beobachten konnte: Winterweizenbestände hören im Hochsommer bei ca. 30°C ebenfalls mit der Assimilation auf und gehen in die Notreife über. Wir sagen dann immer "er macht dicht". Gut versorgte Bestände halten etwas länger durch, aber die wenigen Tage machen es oft aus, ob man Kümmelkörner oder dicke Körner erntet.
Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass einige der nördlichen Pflanzen einfach mit den hohen Lufttemperaturen nicht klar kommen und deshalb beizeiten einziehen. 

Rotfärbungen bei Pflanzen können vers. Ursachen haben. 
Unter anderem Störungen innerhalb der Photosynthese (Lichtreaktion läuft schneller ab als deren Endprodukte auf normalen Weg weiterverarbeitet werden können). Daraufhin werden diese Endprodukte auf andere Verbindungen übertragen und lösen u.U. solche Farben aus. 
Weil im Herbst die Proteinsynthese gehemmt ist (Sie werden einfach nicht mehr so viel gebraucht), reichern sich Zucker an und es werden bestimmte Verbindungen ausgebildet (Hydroxyflavonole), die für diese Farbe verantwortlich sind.
Weitere Gründe für solche Fehlfärbungen sind Mangel an bestimmten Nährstoffen und Trockenheit (bei Teichpflanzen eher unwahrscheinlich).
Jede Pflanze ist unterschiedlich anpassungsfähig - das scheinen ja auch Deine Beobachtungen zu bestätigen.
Ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nix vergessen - hatte das alles schon im Word gefertigt und muss jetzt fix futtern, sonst gibts


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Thorsten, Dodi und Annett,

es freut mich, dass Euch mein Teichbericht gefallen hat, obwohl meine Erfahrungen auf Paros hier im Norden natürlich wenig nützlich sind.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede

@Annett,

vorläufig kann ich mich nur einmal herzlich für Deine Mühe bedanken,  ich beneide Dich um Dein Wissen. Leider verstehe ich nicht viel von Pflanzen, aber ich werde mich schlau machen, damit ich Deine Ausführungen auch sinnverständig lesen kann. Ich wollte das eigentlich schon in Griechenland tun,
aber mit einem analogen Internetanschluss ist das recht mühsam. Hier in Tirol kann ich schnell und problemlos auf jede gewünschte Seit zugreifen, besonders natürlich durch die Anhaltspunkte, die du mir übermittelt hast.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (10. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

gern geschehen. 
ich weiß doch auch nur, wo es steht, oder wonach ich suchen muss. 

Was vielleich noch als Praxisbeispiel hilft: Mais ist eine C4-Pflanze und er hat mit den hohen Temperaturen bei uns absolut keine Probleme. Die bekommt er erst, wenn ihm das Wasser ausgeht. Genau das sollte bei Teich-/Sumpfpflanzen aber eigentlich nicht passieren, deshalb kann es auch gut sein, dass es keine einzige C4-Pflanze unter den ganzen teichtauglichen Gewächsen gibt. 

Ich hab mal etwas weiter im Internet gesucht und bin dabei auf die nächste evtl. Ursache gestoßen. ->Zuviel Licht!?


> Steht eine Pflanze unter Strahlungsstreß, setzen bestimmte Vorgänge ein:
> Photoinhibition
> akuter Schaden und die Pflanze stirbt
> oder Widerstandsphase - Streß wird bewältigt
> ...


Quelle ist ein - defekter Link entfernt -

Schade, dass die Pflanzen nicht mit uns sprechen können um uns mitzuteilen, was ihnen nicht passt.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich bin dann ja nach einigen Tagen auch mal dazu gekommen deinen Bericht zu lesen 

Da kann man nur sagen; Ein sehr guter Bericht 

Zu den Pflanzen: kann es da vielleicht nicht sein, das sie sich erst an die neuen Bedingungen ( Jahreszeiten, Lichtverhältnisse... usw. ) einstellen müssen????

Schliesslich ist das mit vielen Lebewesen doch genauso gegangen, dass sie sich erst an die neuen Umgebungsverhältnisse anpassen mussten.... ( woll'n mal hoffen das das dann nicht sooooooooooo lange dauert wie in der Evolutionsgeschichte...........


PS:Können wir nicht tauschen?????????????


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Annett,

mit meiner  Suche  nach teichtauglichen C4 Pflanzen war auch ich  letzte Nacht   nicht erfolgreich,  was mir aber inzwischen völlig logisch erscheint, da Teichpflanzen das Element Wasser ja reichlich zur Verfügung haben, selbst  bei über 35° Lufttemperatur, wie beispielsweise bei mir auf Paros im Hochsommer.  Ideal wären bei mir C4 Pflanzen aber sicher für die  Teichumgebung bzw. für den Garten, durch ihre effiziente Wassernutzung.  Nächstes Jahr werde ich mit einigen dieser Pflanzen experimentieren, die auch als Gemüsepflanzen genutzt werden können, wie einige Fuchsschwanz-Gewächse.

Den Teich betreffend habe ich schon oft darauf hingewiesen, dass es keine Wachstumsprobleme bei den aufrecht wachsenden, harten Pflanzen, wie   Teichsimse, Flatterbinse, Kopfsegge, __ Schilf  und  __ Papyrus gibt. Auch __ Igelkolben wächst mittlerweile recht gut, sowie __ Papageienfeder und Crassula. Mit Seerosen gab es von Anfang an nie Probleme.  Wucherndes Wachstum gibt es allerdings bei keiner Pflanze in meinem Teich, nicht einmal bei __ Rohrkolben & Co, was mir aber eher gelegen kommt.

Wie Du selbst bemerkt hast, schaut es  insgesamt nicht mehr so übel aus in meinem Teich. Das Wasser ist sauber und algenfrei, außer im kleinen Teich, der einfach zu flach ist, da er ursprünglich als Pflanzenfilter diente. Die gemessenen Wasserwerte sind konstant gut, die Sichttiefe reichte heuer fast immer bis zur tiefsten Stelle  (2,20m) und es gab  keinerlei Geruchsbelästigung. Was will ich also mehr? Nun, ich wünsche mir halt, dass sich von den unzähligen Gewächsen  in meinem Teich wenigstens einige blühende Pflanzen langfristig behaupten können, wie __ Froschlöffel, Sumpfschwertlilie, __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume und __ Pfeilkraut. Bis auf die Schwanenblume haben heuer alle diese Pflanzen bereits vereinzelte Blüten hervorgebracht, was mir für 2007 Hoffnung macht.

Du hast Dir sehr viel Mühe gemacht, mir die Zusammenhänge im Verhalten der Pflanzen bei verschiedenen Stressfaktoren aufzuzeigen, aber um sie wirklich zu verstehen, dafür fehlt mir schlichtweg das Basiswissen. 

Annett, Du hast Recht, es ist wirklich schade, dass die Pflanzen uns nicht sagen können, was ihnen nicht passt. Ich bin gerade am Überlegen, was sie mir wohl zu sagen hätten. Etwa so ?: „ Mache uns bitte nicht noch zusätzlichen Stress durch überzogene Erwartungen, sondern lasse uns einfach in Ruhe und gib uns die  Zeit, die wir für unsere Entwicklung brauchen.“


Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (11. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Elfriede,

leider sind die meisten Quellen recht wissenschaftlich gehalten.
Und Du kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass ich auch nicht alles auf Anhieb verstehe.
Aber ich lerne gern immer mal noch etwas brauchbares dazu.

Im Großen und Ganzen ging es im letzten Zitat um die Photosynthese und was Pflanzen machen, wenn ihnen das Licht einfach zuviel wird.
Die zuletzt genannten Reaktionen sind aber teilweise nur über die Evolution von den Pflanzen gelöst worden, denn welches Gewächs schafft es sich passend zur hohen Lichtintensität sofort Haare (Kakteen haben sowas z.B.) oder eine dickere Epidermis wachsen zu lassen?!


> Den Teich betreffend habe ich schon oft darauf hingewiesen, dass es keine Wachstumsprobleme bei den aufrecht wachsenden, harten Pflanzen, wie Teichsimse, Flatterbinse, Kopfsegge, __ Schilf und __ Papyrus gibt.


Und gerade so schmale und harte Pflanzen bieten Wind und Sonne weniger Angriffsfläche. Manch eine der nördlichen + breiteren/weicheren Pflanzen schafft es wahrs. nicht, die benötigten Mengen an Wasser nachzuliefern, die durch die zahlreichen und weit geöffneten Stomata (Spaltöffnungen) gezwungenermaßen entweichen. Denn, wenn Licht zur Verfügung steht, dann gehen die Stomata bei den meisten Pflanzen auf. 
Wobei Du dann ein Welken der Pflanzen bemerken müßtest und sie eigentlich anschließend eingehen. 

Was mich noch ein wenig nachdenklich stimmt - Stefan hat nie über Wachstumsprobleme oder zeitiges Einziehen der Pflanzen berichtet.
Ich hab mal die Klimadiagramme von Toulouse und einer Nachbarinsel von Paros (Naxos) aufgesucht.
Unterschiede gibt es beim Niederschlag (bei Teichpflanzen vernachlässigbar) und bei den Temperaturen. Auf Paros ist es doch um einiges wärmer als bei Stefan. 
Und er wohnt ein ganzes Stück nördlicher, was auch etwas weniger Strahlung bedeuten würde. 

Es hilft wohl wirklich nur abzuwarten und Tee oder Ouzo trinken. 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem raureifüberzogenen Sachsen

Annett


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Liebe Annett,

langsam fange ich an, die Materie wenigstens ansatzweise zu verstehen. Es leuchtet ein, dass harte Stängel gegenüber weichen, ausladenden Blättern bei dem vorherrschenden Klima auf Paros im Vorteil sind. Ein Mittelding stellt wohl die __ Thalia dealbata dar, mit ihren kräftigen Stängeln und eher harten Blättern, wie auf dem Foto gut zu erkennen ist. Welk werden aber auch die weicheren Blattpflanzen  in meinem Teich  nicht und sie gehen auch nicht ein, sie sehen nur einfach dürftig aus. Kann sein, dass sie eben unter den gegebenen Bedingungen länger für ihre volle Entwicklung brauchen, ich habe die genannten Pflanzen erst im Frühling 2005 gepflanzt.

Dass Stefan S keine Probleme mit den Pflanzen hat, hängt sicher auch mit den Niederschlägen und den kälteren Wintern zusammen, sowie mit nährstoffreicherem Wasser, weniger mit der Sommerhitze, wie ich denke. Auch ist Stefans Teich viel pflanzenfreundlicher gebaut als meine große Betonwanne. 

Ich werde Deinen Rat befolgen, also geduldig abwarten und beides trinken: Tee und Ouzo. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (11. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Teichjahr 2006 in Griechenland*

Hallo Olaf, 

Deinen Eintrag habe ich leider erst jetzt entdeckt. 
Du hast sicher Recht, dass die Pflanzen sich an die Bedingungen auf Paros erst anpassen müssen. Ich hoffe aber, dass sie nicht erst lernen müssen sich durch Haare vor Licht und Hitze zu schützen wie andere Pflanzen im Lauf der Evolution.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

